# goat with persistant diarrhea



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

A Lady who bought one of my kids this year called and said one has diarrhea that won't go away. She had a fecal done by the vet and wormed with cydectin as per his direction. No help. The kid was born first week of March. She had her CDT's before she left here and treatment for cocci. I had her try LA 200 sq every other day for three times .This has worked for some of mine in the past when they have had diarrhea that was not treated with worming or cocci treatment. No help.She said she has no temp,but is loosing intrest in food. Any ideas??She is a Boer/kiko doe and is 40lbs at 10mos but she doesn't come from one of my faster growing lines ,although this seems a bit small. The lady doesn't underfeed her goats all the others are fine and a bit too fat. I am at a loss and our vets here are not goat savvy and expensive for trying.Oh yea she is also trying Sulmet at 1ccper 10 lbs.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

She's definately small I'd say, for a dairy goats she way undersized, I would assumed more so for a boer goat. Rule with the dairy goats is minimum of 10 lbs per month plus kidding weight.

What were the fecal results?


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

They told her there were worms and she needed to worm with cydectin.When she asked for more specifics they told her they didn't do that?? I have had many problems with the vets in this area. The two vets who specialize in goats ask me questions(I am far from an expert). I have not yet set up to do fecals but I am going to try this spring. I have done human parasitiology so I am pretty sure I could look at goat poo..
I am wondering about liver fluke. It has been warm here on and off with LOTS of rain I have slugs in the feed room so I am sure they are probably everywhere???


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I am wondering about *liver fluke*. It has been warm here on and off with LOTS of rain I have slugs in the feed room so I am sure they are probably everywhere???


For Liver Flukes, you can use Iveomec Plus.
And for the scours, try some Kaolin, or Pepto Bismol.
I'd also not feed it anything but hay until the problem goes away,


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Did the new owner treat for cocci? A 5-day round of treatment wouldn't hurt even though she is older.

Our vet wont distinguish between types of worms, either. Kinda frustrating. I'd treat with safequard (or whatevever works in your area), and Ivermec or Cydectin as the vet suggested. 

Pepto woudl be good to suppress the scours but doesn't treat the problem causing the scours.

Has the goat gotten into anything disagreeable? Too much grain, poisons, change in feed, contaminated water? I agree, take her food down to just hay and water until she clears up. Offer some probios & make sure she is drinking so she doesn't get dehydrated.

How long has she had the scours? 
HF


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

The lady said there had been no change in feed or pasture.The weather has been wierd 20 degrees one day and 70 the next also rainy!!!!She has had diarrhea for about a week I think. Didn't call me till the vet didn't help.I suggested the cocci treatment and she started with sulmet today. I was thinking cocci but none of her other goats are sick and none of the kids I still have are sick and they are in the same type conditions. I hope the sulmet works cause these goats are her babies and she would be heartbroken. Oh and she said the stool was green and runny.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Oh and she said the stool was green and runny.



That sounds like it would be from something she's eating. Maybe something different in her pasture. I'd get her on just hay for a few days


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

my goats get the green yucks from eating out cypris and cedar trees and it apears to also happen with goats eating rag weed because some i sold have gotten it a time or two


----------



## Shantara (Nov 11, 2008)

Has she tried probiotics? I always keep a couple of jars on hand. Also, some slippery elm bark powder might help. It's not a cure for anything, just soothes the irritated stomach and intestines. I'd do a treatment with corid, not using the label directions, but at the higher dosage for goats. I do know folks use the sulmet with good results, I've just never tried it. Also, I'd check the hay for mold. Sometimes mold is nearly invisable, especially to someone not that experienced. Or there could be something in the hay. Can she get some absolutely clean and pure orchard grass or something like it to try for a few days, just to be sure it's not something in the hay And seperate the baby (not out of sight of her herd mates) to make sure she's not getting pushed around, nor contaminating everyone else with her runny poo.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

What is the dosage for Corid? I have never used it. Always used Albon.I have heard the Corid can be better.The hay is good clean Bermuda/fescue no mold has been seen. She has separated the kid so she is only getting hay and water right now.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Has it been dry where she lives? I've read that sometimes rain following a dry spell will do something to the grass that makes goats get diarrhea or cause them to bloat.

I would give the probios or yogurt or steal a cud from another goat. I'd also give the goat access to baking soda. She may also want to get some CD antitoxin to have on hand.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I believe the dosage for sulmet is 1 cc per 5 pounds. If you put a little sugar in it the goat won't fight as much when it comes time to give it on the rest of the days.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

How long has she had the diarrhea? If it won't firm up using traditional remedies, and entero is ruled out, and you do a float and she has no cocci, I'd seriously, with the low weight gain consideration, consider a johnes test on a fecal sample.

Andrea


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Chris, corid is very easy to give, and allot less expensive than albon. I used it with great success with the puppies we have here, the goats the jury is still out since I have not done fecals because im an over worked slacker.

This is what the lable says on the corid,
96mgs of amprolium in every 1 ml of corid
1oz equals 29.57ml
Doesage is 16oz to 100 gallons of water and that will provide 10mg of meds per 2.2lbs of body weight. So, if you can figure out the doesage on that please let me know. I dont belive in dumping the meds in the water, it would take me forever to get them to drink the water and I dont trust that it wouldnt settle to the bottom. I used a 1/4 cc for the puppies for several days.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

is the goat any better?


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

They quit doctoring her said they thought they might try leaving her alone for a day or two. I saw her today and she may not weigh alot but she is filled out good and not skinny.She is bright eyed and energetic eating hay and drinking. They are still giving her probiotic and electrolytes. Other than the messy back end she looks good.?? Don't know. Doesn't seem to be contagious but they have her seperated so she gets her fair share without being bullied and so they can watch her.?? They are doing all they can and maybe leaving her alone it will pass.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Did they stop the course of Sulmet?


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes they stopped everything but probiotic. I couldn't convince them to keep up with the sulmet for the full 5 days. Sometimes we do all we can and thats all we can do. In the end its their goat and all I can do is make suggestions if they ask.


----------

